#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Об уничтожении сознания (N)

## Kim K

Господа, добрый день!
Такие темы уже открывались и закрывались, поэтому УМОЛЯЮ: давайте рассмотрим *вопрос*, а не его рассовую/культурную/сектантскую принадлежность. И вообще, забудем про все кроме логики

это моя такая *мольба* к форумчанам.


Добрый день еще раз!
в этой теме я хочу спросить по поводу этого сообщения 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...57&postcount=3

под сознанием в Патичча-Саммупаде, насколько я ее понимаю, подразумевается осознанность относительно предмета (вижу, слышу, обоняю... думаю), которая возникает при контакте органа чувств и предмета. Так как органы чувств возникают как реакция на желание (танху) видеть слышать... то очевидно, что с исчезновением танхи, исчезнут и органы чувств, и сознания, порождаемые в орг.чувств. Т.е. с этой точки зрения все четко -- исчезла танха, нет причины для возникновения органов чувств и сознания, возникающего в органах чувств.

Однако не кажется ли вам, дорогие форумчане, что в этом моменте возникает некое весьма серьезное логическое противоречие (естественно не Чачакка Сутты самой с собой или других Сутт о Шестерках, но понимания этих Сутт нами).

Дело в том, что если мы предположим, что данное сознание, возникающее в органе чувств при контакте с объектом чувств, описывает ВСЕ, что связано с процессом осознанности, то мы придем к выводу о конце данного (полного) процесса. Значит, данный (полный) процесс имел и начало, до которого его не существовало. И в таком случае неминуемо возникает вопрос -- что дало толчек возникновению данного процесса? ведь очевидно авидьи, санскар и прочих Звеньев быть не могло, они есть атрибуты Кармы, Карма есть атрибут действия, действие невозможно без сознания, а сознания-то ведь и не было.

Кроме этого, существуют более мелкие противоречия, одно из которых я так же хотел бы вынести на обсуджение. 
Рассмотрим человека без сознания. Очевидно, что  когда он находится без сознания, в таком его органе чувств, как зрение не может возникнуть зрительное сознание. Однако когда ему в глаз светят фонариком, его зрачок сужается. Т.е. совершенно явно происходит процесс осознавания интенсивности света после чего происходит реагирование. Конечно, на это можно сказать -- это простой рефлекс ЦНС, но в этом случае мы покидаем область буддологии, так как в ней нет понятия "рефлекс" "ЦНС" и прочее, чем оперируют неврологи. Т.е. с буддийской точки зрения, такой аргумент не подходит.

Размышляя над этим на протяжении  некоторого времени, я не вижу выхода другого, как обратиться к вам *с просьбой* подумать вместе со мной.

*Заранее спасибо всем за вдумчивые ответы, которые станут проекцией вам присущей Мудрости.*

----------


## Юй Кан

Существо, достигшее совершенного пробуждения, *не перестаёт осознавать/воспринимать* мир. Иначе не было бы никакой проповеди Дхармы Буддой Шакьямуни.

Однако при достижении совершенного пробуждения восприятие пробуждённого существа "очищается" от омрачений, благодаря чему обретаются абхиджня и праджня.

Наконец, после обретении буддства нама (воспринимаемое) и рупа (воспринимающее) уже нераздельны...

Усё сие -- в пределах доступной мне скудной мудрости. : )

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.05.2010), Нея (18.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Карма есть атрибут действия, действие невозможно без сознания, а сознания-то ведь и не было.


Почему не было? Классика жанра - сознание в этой жизни порождает действия, которые породят сознание в следующей жизни. И так было всегда, покуда работало сансарное колесо.




> Рассмотрим человека без сознания. Очевидно, что когда он находится без сознания, в таком его органе чувств, как зрение не может возникнуть зрительное сознание. Однако когда ему в глаз светят фонариком, его зрачок сужается. Т.е. совершенно явно происходит процесс осознавания интенсивности света


А как вы можете доказать, что у него в этот момент нет сознания? Может оно есть - но он ничего не запоминает? (и, соответственно, после обморока будет уверен что сознания не было - ведь он не имеет памяти об этом). Аналогично с прошлыми жизнями. Мы же их не помним, и потому считаем что их не было.

----------

Tong Po (19.05.2010)

----------


## Kim K

> Почему не было?*1
> ...
> А как вы можете доказать, что у него в этот момент нет сознания? Может оно есть - но он ничего не запоминает?*2  (и, соответственно, после обморока будет уверен что сознания не было - ведь он не имеет памяти об этом). Аналогично с прошлыми жизнями. Мы же их не помним, и потому считаем что их не было*3.


*1 Если говорится, что нечто прекращается (не просто скрывается, чтоб продолжиться потом, а прекращается), это значит, что оно когда-то возникло. Иначе будет "право" без "лева" 
*2 Думаю, если при потере сознания человек видит, то когда его собираются резать, возникло бы сознание глаза распознанное как (обобщенно говоря) "меня собираются резать" и санскара как минимум выброса адреналина в тело. Но человек без сознания никак не реагирует когда глаз его открыт и видит как человека этого собираются резать. 
*3 Да, это указывает, что йогины должны помнить свое пребывание без сознания -- с телесной точки зрения (вижу, слышу...)



> Существо, достигшее совершенного пробуждения, не перестаёт осознавать/воспринимать мир.


Да, Тхеравада говорит что это "остаток", и что после того как тело умрет, этого остатка не останется. О том и вопрос

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, Тхеравада говорит что это "остаток", и что после того как тело умрет, этого остатка не останется. О том и вопрос


Нирвана означает выход за пределы сансары или колеса перерождений и страданий и -- только.
А о прекращении/умирании в нирване *сознания* речи ни в одной яне нет, включая Тхераваду.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm

*Дигха Никая 9
Поттхапада сутта*
...



> 6. Когда так было сказано, странствующий аскет Поттхапада сказал Блаженному:
> 
> – "Оставь, господин, эту беседу – беседу, ради которой мы уселись здесь. Не трудно будет, господин, и позже услышать Блаженному об этой беседе. Но в прежние дни, господин, и еще раньше у отшельников и брахманов из разных сект, собиравшихся и садившихся в общей обители, возникала беседа об уничтожении сознания: "Как же, почтенные, происходит уничтожение сознания?" Некоторые там говорили так: "Без причины и без основания возникают и уничтожаются у человека состояния сознания. В то время, когда они возникают, он становится сознающим; в то время, когда они уничтожаются, он становится не сознающим", – так некоторые учат об уничтожении сознания. Другой говорил на это так: "Нет, почтенные, так ведь не может быть. Ведь сознание, почтенные, это слово "я" и это ("я") приходит и уходит. В то время, когда оно приходит, человек становится сознающим; в то время, когда оно уходит, он становится не сознающим", – так некоторые учат об уничтожении сознания. Другой говорит на это так: "Нет, почтенные, так ведь не может быть. Есть ведь, почтенные, отшельники и брахманы, великой силы, великого могущества. Они приносят и уносят сознание человека. В то время, когда они приносят сознание, он становится сознающим; в то время, когда они уносят, он становится не сознающим", – так некоторые учат об уничтожении сознания. Другой говорил на это так: "Нет, почтенные, так ведь не может быть. Есть ведь, почтенные, божества великой силы, великого могущества. Они приносят и уносят сознание человека. В то время, когда они приносят сознание, он становится сознающим; в то время, когда они унося, он становится не сознающим", – так некоторые учат об уничтожении сознания. И вот, господин, во мне пробудилась память о Блаженном: "Да ведь это Блаженный, да ведь это счастливый, который столь искушен в этих вещах!" Естественно, Блаженный знает об уничтожении сознания. Как же, господин, происходит уничтожение сознания?"


Далее идут наставлении о практике нравственности и самма-самадхи вплоть до ниродха-самапати... далее



> 17. С тех пор, Поттхапада, как монах становится здесь сознающим себя, он постепенно движется все дальше и дальше и обретает вершину сознания. Находясь на вершине сознания, он говорит себе так: "Размышлять для меня хуже, не размышлять для меня лучше. Если я предамся размышлению и воображению, то у меня смогут уничтожиться эти состояния сознания и возникнуть другие, грубые состояния сознания. Поэтому теперь я не буду предаваться ни размышлению, ни воображению". И он не предается ни размышлению, ни воображению. У него, не предающегося ни размышлению, ни воображению, уничтожаются эти состояния сознания и *не возникают другие, грубые* состояния сознания. Он обретает уничтожение. Таково, Поттхапада, постепенно внимательное достижение уничтожения сознания".
> 
> 18. Как ты об этом думаешь, Поттхапада? Слышал ли ты раньше, до этого о подобном постепенном внимательном достижении уничтожения сознания?"
> 
> – "Конечно нет, господин. И я понимаю, господин, сказанное Блаженным: "С тех пор, Поттхапада, как монах становится здесь сознающим себя, он постепенно движется все дальше и дальше и обретает вершину сознания. Находясь на вершине сознания, он говорит себе так: "Размышлять для меня хуже, не размышлять для меня лучше. Если я предамся размышлению и воображению, то у меня смогут уничтожиться эти состояния сознания и возникнуть другие, грубые состояния сознания. Поэтому теперь я не буду предаваться ни размышлению, ни воображению". И он не предается ни размышлению, ни воображению. У него, не предающегося ни размышлению, ни воображению, уничтожаются эти состояния сознания и не возникают другие, грубые состояния сознания. Он обретает уничтожение. Таково, Поттхапада, постепенно внимательное достижение уничтожения сознания".
> 
> – "Это так, Поттхапада".
> 
> 19. – "Господин, учит ли Блаженный лишь об одной вершине сознания, или же учит о различных вершинах сознания?"
> ...

----------


## Kim K

> Нирвана означает выход за пределы сансары или колеса перерождений и страданий и -- только.
> А о прекращении/умирании в нирване *сознания* речи ни в одной яне нет, включая Тхераваду.


Там вначале я давал ссылку на сообщение БФ об общепринятой в Тхераваде трактовке Патиччасаммупады, там есть слова "прекращение сознания". На этом Тхеравада делает вывод о* прекращении сознания* когда отбрасывается "остаток".

*PampKin Head*, спасибо за цитату! а есть ли у вас ссылка на палийский вариант? Как там звучит "грубые уровни"? Хотя, думаю, возможна трактовка, что сначала грубые уровни, потом сознание вцелом... 

Пока не успеваю все прочесть, но обязательно прочту как освобожусь 
спасибо!

----------


## Zom

> *1 Если говорится, что нечто прекращается (не просто скрывается, чтоб продолжиться потом, а прекращается), это значит, что оно когда-то возникло. Иначе будет "право" без "лева"


Не обязательно. Будда говорил же, что сансара безначальна. Но имеет конец.




> *2 Думаю, если при потере сознания человек видит, то когда его собираются резать, возникло бы сознание глаза распознанное как (обобщенно говоря) "меня собираются резать" и санскара как минимум выброса адреналина в тело. Но человек без сознания никак не реагирует когда глаз его открыт и видит как человека этого собираются резать.


Ну вот я и говорю, что какие-то санкхары могут не задействоваться в этот момент.




> *3 Да, это указывает, что йогины должны помнить свое пребывание без сознания -- с телесной точки зрения (вижу, слышу...)


Возможно.




> А о прекращении/умирании в нирване сознания речи ни в одной яне нет, включая Тхераваду.


В нирване нет сознания. Сознание - это то, что находится в сансаре. Есть многочисленные сутты, где Будда говорит что сознание прекращается.

----------

Нея (20.05.2010)

----------


## До

> Так как органы чувств возникают как реакция на желание (танху) видеть слышать... то очевидно, что с исчезновением танхи, исчезнут и органы чувств, и сознания, порождаемые в орг.чувств. Т.е. с этой точки зрения все четко -- исчезла танха, нет причины для возникновения органов чувств и сознания, возникающего в органах чувств.


В ПС не так. Органы возникают вследствии сознания, а не танхи. А танха в следствии веданы (контакта и в итоге органов), а не наоборот.




> Дело в том, что если мы предположим, что данное сознание, возникающее в органе чувств при контакте с объектом чувств, описывает ВСЕ, что связано с процессом осознанности,


Сознание, это сознание объекта, а есть ещё сопуствующие сознанию четасика дхаммы. Хотя какое это имеет отношение к вашему вопросу я не знаю. Что за "полный" процесс, не понял. Почему он имел начало не понятно. Почему авидьи небыло не понятно. Почему сознания небыло непонятно.




> Рассмотрим человека без сознания. Очевидно, что  когда он находится без сознания, в таком его органе чувств, как зрение не может возникнуть зрительное сознание.


Вы путаете бытовую фразу "без сознания" с дхармическим описанием. Если тетя варя сказала, что кто-то без сознания, не значит, что у человека нет сознания с т.з. абхидхаммы.




> Однако когда ему в глаз светят фонариком, его зрачок сужается. Т.е. совершенно явно происходит процесс осознавания интенсивности света после чего происходит реагирование.


Вы сознательно сужаете зрачёк при ярком свете?

----------


## Zom

> Вы сознательно сужаете зрачёк при ярком свете?


Тут лучше вопрос наверное так поставить - у трупа зрачок сужается? ))




> В ПС не так. Органы возникают вследствии сознания, а не танхи. А танха в следствии веданы (контакта и в итоге органов), а не наоборот.


А если точнее, то органы возникают вследствии _определённым образом обусловленного танхой_ сознания.
Например, если есть танха к кама-локе, то и будет такое сознание, которое войдёт в утробу (и появятся органы).
А если есть танха к арупа-локе, то будет такое сознание, которое не сотворит органов, а "распространится бесформенно".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Там вначале я давал ссылку на сообщение БФ об общепринятой в Тхераваде трактовке Патиччасаммупады, там есть слова "прекращение сознания". На этом Тхеравада делает вывод о* прекращении сознания* когда отбрасывается "остаток".


В том посте, на мой взгляд, неточность с переводом/толкованием nirodha-samāpatti, букв. означающем "состояние прекращения".

При этом *nirodha* —  m. confinement , locking up , imprisonment, что в буддизме означает "прекращение [страданий и питающих их аффектов]".
А *samāpatti* — (with Buddhists) a subdivision of the fourth stage of abstract meditation (there are eight Sama1pattis).

Для справки: http://books.google.ru/books?id=VN_K...apatti&f=false

И на последней страничке там даётся пояснение, что состояние архата/араханта непознаваемо для нормального ума. : )

----------


## До

> А если точнее, то органы возникают вследствии _определённым образом обусловленного танхой_ сознания.


В следующей жизни да.




> А если есть танха к арупа-локе, то будет такое сознание, которое не сотворит органов, а "распространится бесформенно".


Орган ума то хоть будет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тут лучше вопрос наверное так поставить - у трупа зрачок сужается? ))


У трупа зато ростут волосы какое-то время. )

P.S. Ниродха-саммапати не является архатапала-читтой. ) Что означает "состояние архата/араханта непознаваемо для нормального ума" как то не совсем понятно.

----------


## Zom

> В том посте, на мой взгляд, неточность с переводом/толкованием nirodha-samāpatti, букв. означающем "состояние прекращения".


Это состояние вообще-то в суттах называется как "саннья ведаита ниродха" - прекращение восприятия и чувств. В комментариях поясняется, что и ум прекращается также. Кстати, в суттах есть и прямое сочетание - прекращение сознания - т.е. винньяна ниродха (или как там правильно склоняется)..




> Орган ума то хоть будет?


Вопрос интересный.. -) Честно сказать даже не знаю... Наверное зависит от конкретной арупа-локи. С бесконечного пространоства до ничто - может быть будет, ибо там есть восприятие. А в последней рупа-локе едва ли, потому что восприятие там скажем так.. не работает =) Хотя опять же вопрос, нужно ли оно - восприятие - для органа ума.

Тут вопрос как правильно трактовать в этот момент из Махаведалла сутты:




> «Чувство, восприятие, сознание, друг: эти качества соединены, а не разъединены. Невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними. Что человек чувствует, то он воспринимает. Что он воспринимает, то он познаёт. Таким образом, эти качества соединены, а не разъединены, и невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними».


Т.е. можно ли говорить о том, что если нет восприятия, то нет и ума. Комментарии всё же, напомню, говорят о том, что именно так - нет восприятия, значит нет и ума.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Нирвана означает выход за пределы сансары или колеса перерождений и страданий и -- только.
> А о прекращении/умирании в нирване *сознания* речи ни в одной яне нет, включая Тхераваду.


Кое-где есть...




> В школах шраваков считается, ...
> ...
> ...
> Согласно этим низшим системам, когда Будда достиг нирваны без остатка, то есть великой паринирваны, поток его скандх прервался. По их представлениям, на этом этапе ум Будды был всецело просветленным, однако поток его ума полностью угас. Сознание оставило его. Подобное воззрение трудно назвать оптимистичным: мне кажется, гораздо лучше сохранить живое сознание, чем полностью исчезнуть, но именно так трактуют этот вопрос системы шраваков.


_Гарвардские лекции._

----------


## Zom

_



			
				Подобное воззрение трудно назвать оптимистичным.

Гарвардские лекции.
			
		

_

Это да. Жажда к поддержанию сознания - вероятно самая мощная сансарная сила.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это состояние вообще-то в суттах называется как "саннья ведаита ниродха" - прекращение восприятия и чувств. В комментариях поясняется, что и ум прекращается также. Кстати, в суттах есть и прямое сочетание - прекращение сознания - т.е. винньяна ниродха (или как там правильно склоняется).


Да, если буквально, то *vi&#241;&#241;āṇa* : [nt.] animation; consciousness.
Однако если у архата или будды прекращается сознание как таковое, он будет не в состоянии коммуницировать вообще с кем- или чем-либо.

Потому, по мне, разумнее и логичнее вести здесь речь не о прекращении сознания как такового, но лишь о прекращении омрачений сознания (или, если угодно, о прекращении омрачённого сознания), т.е. концептуального мышления и т.п.
Т.е. и переводить _винняна-самапатти_ следует -- как "прекращение различающего/двойственного сознания".

----------


## Zom

> Однако если у архата или будды прекращается сознание как таковое, он будет не в состоянии коммуницировать вообще с кем- или чем-либо.


Так оно и прекращается, после жизни тела архата.




> Т.е. и переводить винняна-самапатти следует -- как "прекращение различающего/двойственного сознания".


Это неправильный перевод, потому что ниродха-самапатти - это однозначно прекращение ума (а не загрязнений). А винньяна ниродха - это прекращение в париниббане, именно об этом идёт речь в суттах.

----------

Айвар (21.05.2010)

----------


## Kim K

> Что за "полный" процесс, не понял. 
> ...
> Вы сознательно сужаете зрачёк при ярком свете?


 Прошу объяснить тогда, как происходит сужение зрачка (оставим в стороне бессознательное состояние) у обычного человека с точки зрения буддизма?

----------


## Kim K

> *3 Да, это указывает, что йогины должны помнить свое пребывание без сознания -- с телесной точки зрения (вижу, слышу...)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Возможно.


Есть ли такие свидетельства?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так оно и прекращается, после жизни тела архата.
> 
> [...] ниродха-самапатти - это однозначно прекращение ума (а не загрязнений). А винньяна ниродха - это прекращение в париниббане, именно об этом идёт речь в суттах.


Как и подозревал, два понятия смешиваются в одной понятийной куче, после чего непонятно вообще о чём речь: то ли о самапатти, то ли о париниварне. Это одно.

Второе -- если в паринирване наступает полное прекращение ума/сознания, то существо, её достигшее, просто самоуничтожается.
Это правильное заключение?

----------


## Zom

> Есть ли такие свидетельства?


Не знаю, этот вопрос всё-таки достаточно плохо освещён. 
Если взять уже упомянутое ниродха-самапатти, то тут сказано что в самом этот состоянии нет возможности познавать. Однако, после выхода, когда появляется ум, возможно видеть это состояние - то каким оно было. Аналогично и с 4-ой арупа-локой - не восприятием, ни не-восприятием.




> Как и подозревал, два понятия смешиваются в одной понятийной куче, после чего непонятно вообще о чём речь: то ли о самапатти, то ли о париниварне. Это одно.


Да, часто путают 2 ниродхи, одна из которых именно прекращение страданий.




> Второе -- если в паринирване наступает полное прекращение ума/сознания, то существо, её достигшее, просто самоуничтожается.
> Это правильное заключение?


Если правильно понимать существо, как безличный страдательный набор скандх - то это правильное заключение. Если понимать существо как некую неизменную и вечную индивидуальность, то это неправильно заключение, ибо нет такой индивидуальности в реалии. Есть сутты которых этот последний момент часто упомянут.

Например:




> "Учитель, может ли быть волнение по-поводу того, что внутренне не наличествует?"
> 
> "Может, монах" - сказал Благословенный. "Бывает, когда у человека есть такое мнение: "Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности". И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о "я", решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех приобретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: "Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!" Он горюет и мучается, плачет, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. 
> 
> Таким образом может быть волнение по-поводу того, что внутренне не наличествует"
> 
> 
> _Маджхима Никая 22_

----------


## До

> Прошу объяснить тогда, как происходит сужение зрачка (оставим в стороне бессознательное состояние) у обычного человека с точки зрения буддизма?


Есть два варианта ответа:

1. Буддизм, это не рассматривает. Он рассматривет _сознательные_ поступки и их плоды.

2. (На базе Шурангама сутры), это действие самскар.

+ Если бы сознание полностью прервалось, то человек был бы мёртв.

----------


## До

> Вопрос интересный.. -) Честно сказать даже не знаю... Наверное зависит от конкретной арупа-локи. С бесконечного пространоства до ничто - может быть будет, ибо там есть восприятие. А в последней рупа-локе едва ли, потому что восприятие там скажем так.. не работает =) Хотя опять же вопрос, нужно ли оно - восприятие - для органа ума.


Бхава бывает трех видов, один из которых соответствует арупа локе.



> "And what is becoming? These three are becomings: sensual becoming, form becoming, & formless becoming. This is called becoming. (SN 12.2)


Функция бхавы определять рождение. Следовательно есть рождение в арупа локе. Раз есть рождение, то должна быть и соответствующая намарупа - тело, органы и тп.

----------


## Kim K

Хорошо!)
всем спасибо за ответы, я возможно вернусь к теме попозже, поразмыслив))
надеюсь только, что ее не закроют

Всем удачи в верной бхаване)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю, этот вопрос всё-таки достаточно плохо освещён. 
> Если взять уже упомянутое ниродха-самапатти, то тут сказано что в самом этот состоянии нет возможности познавать. Однако, после выхода, когда появляется ум, возможно видеть это состояние - то каким оно было. Аналогично и с 4-ой арупа-локой - не восприятием, ни не-восприятием.


1. Если ум как таковой исчезает, а потом появляется, то:
а) что означает исчезновение ума при условии переживания (чем именно?) этого самапатти?
б) откуда ум появляется после переживания состояния самапатти?
в) каким образом ум вышедшего из самапатти способен видеть состояние, в котором этого самого ума (сознания и восприятия) не было?




> Да, часто путают 2 ниродхи, одна из которых именно прекращение страданий.


Вот давайте и не будем путать и смешивать.




> Если правильно понимать существо, как безличный страдательный набор скандх - то это правильное заключение. Если понимать существо как некую неизменную и вечную индивидуальность, то это неправильно заключение, ибо нет такой индивидуальности в реалии. Есть сутты которых этот последний момент часто упомянут.


2. Давайте, заодно, не вводить и новых понятий, класса "существо есть вечная неизменная индивидуальность". О таком понимании существа нет речи, уже хотя бы потому, что речь идёт об изменчивом и непостоянном уме/сознании.




> Например:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Учитель, может ли быть волнение по-поводу того, что внутренне не наличествует?"
> 
> "Может, монах" - сказал Благословенный. "Бывает, когда у человека есть такое мнение: "Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности". И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о "я", решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех приобретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: "Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!" Он горюет и мучается, плачет, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. 
> ...


3. В этом примере речь вообще не идёт о собственно нирване или, тем паче, о прекращении в ней ума/сознания. Здесь сказано лишь о ложных представлениях по поводу нирваны, порождающих волнения ума. Т.е. пример некорректный.

4. Несколько обескураживает однозначное толкование нирваны сугубо как самоуничтожения, если вспомнить, что нирвана как таковая определяется лишь как выход за пределы сансары и прекращении страданий. И больше о ней, насколько знаю, ничего сказать нельзя.

----------


## Zom

> Функция бхавы определять рождение. Следовательно есть рождение в арупа локе. Раз есть рождение, то должна быть и соответствующая намарупа - тело, органы и тп.


Ну вообще да, нама-то есть. Вопрос лишь - в каком виде. Я не уверен что нама во всех локах однотипная. Например, в последней рупа локе однозначно "что-то не так с восприятием" - а это всё-таки часть намы. Кроме того, интересна лока безсознательных существ - асанья-сатта. Там тоже как-то видимо совсем скудно с намой ))




> что означает исчезновение ума при условии переживания (чем именно?) этого самапатти?


А в том видимо и "прикол" что там нет никакого переживания. Там вообще ничё нет - видимо посему, после перепросмотра этого состояния, рушатся  (или до конца, или до степени анагаминства) все иллюзии и невежества. 




> откуда ум появляется после переживания состояния самапатти?


Это хороший вопрос - Пампкин, насколько я помню, им как раз задавался неоднократно - но ответа видимо не нашёл -) Здесь также интересна лока асанья-сатта - безсознательных существ, которые, согласно комментариям, предствляют собой некоего рода бездвижные статуи в своей локе. Откуда у них потом возникает ум - это вопрос. Хотя если мы возьмём абхидхамму, то там, видимо, будет иметься в виду что ум существует в зачаточно-апатично-нейтральном состоянии в виде потока бхаванга-читт - эдакий пустой кластер сознания. Но я точно не уверен.




> каким образом ум вышедшего из самапатти способен видеть состояние, в котором этого самого ума (сознания и восприятия) не было?


С этим проще - можно посмотреть назад и увидеть что потока в этом "фрагменте" нет, а есть только тело с жизненными силами.




> Давайте, заодно, не вводить и новых понятий, класса "существо есть вечная неизменная индивидуальность". О таком понимании существа нет речи, уже хотя бы потому, что речь идёт об изменчивом и непостоянном уме/сознании.


А мы ничего и не вводим. Просто обычно когда кто-то судорожно начинает глаголить об аннигиляции, уничтожении и прочем - то обычно имеет в виду имено вечный самостный атман, которого как раз нет. А раз его нет - то и ни о каком уничтожении речи тоже быть не может. Именно это я и подчёркиваю.




> Несколько обескураживает однозначное толкование нирваны сугубо как самоуничтожения, если вспомнить, что нирвана как таковая определяется лишь как выход за пределы сансары и прекращении страданий. И больше о ней, насколько знаю, ничего сказать нельзя.


Ещё раз - ни о каком "самоуничтожении" речи не идёт. Самоуничтожение возникает от ложных вглядов утвердающего. Нет ничего "ценного" и "самостного" что было бы уничтожено. 

А о нирване много чего можно сказать - изучайте сутты, можете почитать лекции тхеравадинских учителей. Ссылки я давал. А то что все 5 скандх включая ум тотально исчезают, можете даже не сомневаться ))

Как пример:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...sutta-I-sv.htm

----------


## Zom

Вот, есть заметка на паликанон.com об этих удивительнейших существах )):

Обитатели 5-ой из 9 "обителей существ". Эти существа безсознательны и ничего не переживают (Ангуттара Никая IV.401). Как только к ним приходит мысль, они ниспадают из данного состояния (Дигха Никая I.28). Брахманы-аскеты, практиковавшие медитацию и достигшие 4 джханы, видя изъяны в привязанности к мышлению, пытаются полностью устранить его (сознание). Умирая в таком состоянии, они рождаются как Асанньясатта, и имеют только тело, но не имеют ощущений, мыслей, склонностей или сознания. Они живут там до истечения силы действия джханы. Когда к ним приходит мысль, они тут же умирают (Комментарий на Дигха Никаю I, 118).

Андхаки считали, что эти дэвы только иногда были в сознании, что было отвергнуто Тхеравадинами как абсурд (Катаваттху 262).

Тхера Собхита однажды родился среди Асанньясатта и мог вспомнить это существование. Эти дэвы живут очень долго. (Комментарий на Тхерагатху I 291)

И чуть-чуть ещё:

"Есть, о монахи, небесные существа, известные как "безсознательные". Однако, как только в этих существах возникает сознание, они исчезают из этого мира. Теперь, о монахи, может так произойти, что одно из этих существ, исчезнув из того мира, появится в этом мире.... и ведёт бездомную жизнь. И будучи отшельником он.. может обрести силу воспоминания прошлой жизни, но не [настолько сильной] чтобы вспомнить жизнь ещё до этого. И он скажет сам себе: "Случайно появилась душа в этом мире. И почему? Потому что прежде меня не было, а теперь, ранее не-существуя, я превратился в существо".

(Дигха Никая 24)

----------


## AlexТ

> б) откуда ум появляется после переживания состояния самапатти?


Bhavaṅga-citta служит звеном между сознаниями 6 органов чувств.




> в) каким образом ум вышедшего из самапатти способен видеть состояние, в котором этого самого ума (сознания и восприятия) не было?


Или видиться Bhavaṅga-citta или монах знает только что было до и после ниродхи.



Прошлое сознание прекращается каждое настоящее мгновение. Когда происходит Париниббана то абсолютно все сознание архата/Будды прекращается и не возникает больше нигде, никак, и никогда.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот, есть заметка на паликанон.com об этих удивительнейших существах )):
> 
> Обитатели 5-ой из 9 "обителей существ". Эти существа безсознательны и ничего не переживают (Ангуттара Никая IV.401). Как только к ним приходит мысль, они ниспадают из данного состояния (Дигха Никая I.28). Брахманы-аскеты, практиковавшие медитацию и достигшие 4 джханы, видя изъяны в привязанности к мышлению, пытаются полностью устранить его (сознание). Умирая в таком состоянии, они рождаются как Асанньясатта, и имеют только тело, но не имеют ощущений, мыслей, склонностей или сознания. Они живут там до истечения силы действия джханы. Когда к ним приходит мысль, они тут же умирают (Комментарий на Дигха Никаю I, 118).
> 
> Андхаки считали, что эти дэвы только иногда были в сознании, что было отвергнуто Тхеравадинами как абсурд (Катаваттху 262).
> 
> Тхера Собхита однажды родился среди Асанньясатта и мог вспомнить это существование. Эти дэвы живут очень долго. (Комментарий на Тхерагатху I 291)
> 
> И чуть-чуть ещё:
> ...




Дело в том что трансляция как безсознательное существо не совсем верно.

На пали это существа без sa&#241;&#241;a, без разпознавания.

Поскольку Будда говорил что сознание идет вместе с разпознаванием, весьма вероятно что некоторые решили что все 6 умственые функции отсутствуют у них. Даже если все 6 сознаний отсутствуют у asannasata, то это не отрицает отсутсвие Bhavaṅga-citta которая и сохраняет поток каммы, индивидуации и т.д.

Насколько я помню, у них есть Bhavaṅga-citta и может быть она была разпознаная Собхитой Тхера.

----------


## Zom

Это да, я об этих аспектах - если почитаете - чуть выше упомянул.

Хотя так если подумать - то лично для меня сознание - это некий процесс познавания в первую очередь. Феномен познавания. Если нет восприятия, то этого процесса нет - ибо невозможно познавать без восприятия. И тогда что бы там не оставалось, сознанием я бы это не назвал =) В этом смысле такой перевод асанньясатт оправдан.

----------


## AlexТ

Да. Я позно заметил о том что вы написали.


Немного другой вопрос.  А какой смысл перерождатся в асаннасатта лока если там нету никаких сознаний вообще но оно возвращается (через 500 МК если я помню верно)? 

500 МК и  1 наносекунда не имеют ощутимую разницу для существа без сознания. Ниббана хотя бы финальное прекращение сознания и других совокупностей.

----------


## Zom

Так всё верно, смысла нет. Там перерождаются крутейшие джхановые аскеты, не знающие Правильного Освобождения. То есть они думали что устранят ум, и тем самым мир закончится. А причина-то в жажде-злобе-невежестве, а не в уме как таковом. Поэтому такой способ "ниббаны" у них не прокатывает в реальности.

Это аналогично аскетам, которые пытались достичь освобождения посредством причинения боли телу. Правда джхана в их случае не нужна, сама практика крайне болезненна, и дальнейшая посмертная участь куда более печальная (если не ошибаюсь - ад).

----------

AlexТ (18.05.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Однако если у архата или будды прекращается сознание как таковое, он будет не в состоянии коммуницировать вообще с кем- или чем-либо.


А есть где-то факты коммуницирования архата после Паринирваны?

Про Будд обычно говорят, что с ними коммуницируют Арья-Бодхисаттвы 10 и выше бхуми. Онли. Но, собственно, эти несущества и их взаимодействие, имхо - за пределами понимания обычных существ.




> Это хороший вопрос - Пампкин, насколько я помню, им как раз задавался неоднократно - но ответа видимо не нашёл -)


Почему не нашел? Для себя нашел: если остановиться на определенном уровне абстрагирования, то состояния сознания возникают дискретно. Следовательно, ниродха-самапати - это всего лишь способность изменения длительности интервала между проявлениями сознаний. Положим, наносекунда-наносекунда-сутки-наносекунда-наносекунда.

С позиции дискретности (поток сознания не "аналоговый" же) потока все гуда.

----------

Raudex (18.05.2010), Zom (19.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да, мысль интересная, действительно. 

Но я к тому, что с канонической точки зрения это пока никто чётко не прояснил. Тут видимо в Абхидхамму надо с головой лезть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, мысль интересная, действительно. 
> 
> Но я к тому, что с канонической точки зрения это пока никто чётко не прояснил. Тут видимо в Абхидхамму надо с головой лезть.


С канонической точки зрения:




> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено?* В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено.* А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.

----------


## Zom

Ну под это и всю Абхидхамму можно ведь подогнать ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> А в том видимо и "прикол" что там нет никакого переживания. Там вообще ничё нет - видимо посему, после перепросмотра этого состояния, рушатся  (или до конца, или до степени анагаминства) все иллюзии и невежества.


Если нет никакого переживания (т.е. нет никакого состояния ума/сознания), то нет и никакого "прикола", ибо ни в этом самапатти, ни в процессе его "перепросмотра" обнаружить что-либо невозможно, поскольку видеть -- нечего.




> Это хороший вопрос - Пампкин, насколько я помню, им как раз задавался неоднократно - но ответа видимо не нашёл -) Здесь также интересна лока асанья-сатта - безсознательных существ, которые, согласно комментариям, предствляют собой некоего рода бездвижные статуи в своей локе. Откуда у них потом возникает ум - это вопрос. Хотя если мы возьмём абхидхамму, то там, видимо, будет иметься в виду что ум существует в зачаточно-апатично-нейтральном состоянии в виде потока бхаванга-читт - эдакий пустой кластер сознания. Но я точно не уверен.


Тут ответ понятный: "Не знаю, но могу придумать, не будучи уверенным".




> С этим проще - можно посмотреть назад и увидеть что потока в этом "фрагменте" нет, а есть только тело с жизненными силами.


Повторю: если в этом "фрагменте" нет ума/сознания, а есть лишь "эдакий пустой кластер", то ни видеть в процессе, ни увидеть после выхода из него что-либо -- невозможно.




> А мы ничего и не вводим. Просто обычно когда кто-то судорожно начинает глаголить об аннигиляции, уничтожении и прочем - то обычно имеет в виду имено вечный самостный атман, которого как раз нет. А раз его нет - то и *ни о каком уничтожении речи тоже быть не может*. Именно это я и подчёркиваю.


Стоп. Оставляем в покое эмоциональные оценки класса "судорожно глаголить", а также -- "аннигиляцию и проч." как отвлекающие. И вспоминаем вот это:



> Второе -- если в паринирване наступает полное прекращение ума/сознания, то *существо, её достигшее, просто самоуничтожается.
> Это правильное заключение?* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Если правильно понимать существо, как безличный страдательный набор скандх - то это правильное заключение.* Если понимать существо как некую неизменную и вечную индивидуальность, то это неправильно заключение, ибо нет такой индивидуальности в реалии.


Откуда следует: подчёркивалось, как раз, нечто обратное.




> Ещё раз - ни о каком "самоуничтожении" речи не идёт. Самоуничтожение возникает от ложных вглядов утвердающего. Нет ничего "ценного" и "самостного" что было бы уничтожено.


Кому и, главное, на кой далось тут "ценное" и "самостное", если о подобных оценках с моей стороны ни разу не было речи? Зачем за них так цепляться?




> А о нирване много чего можно сказать - изучайте сутты, можете почитать лекции тхеравадинских учителей. Ссылки я давал. А то что все 5 скандх включая ум тотально исчезают, можете даже не сомневаться ))


Сутты переводить -- многовато будет, ибо переводам на англ. не доверяю. И что там понимается под умом и сознанием и насколько эти два понятия синонимичны, нужно бы проверять и проверять. Что до лекций, то их читают не анагамины. Потому совет -- насколько пустой, настолько и самоуверенный.




> Как пример:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...sutta-I-sv.htm


Опять нюанс:



> [...] когда Дабба Маллапутта взмыл в воздух со скрещенными ногами, *вошёл в свойство огня и вышел из него, полностью освободившись*, его тело настолько сильно сожглось, что не осталось ни праха, ни копоти.


С телом тут всё понятно, а вот куда вышел Дабба Маллапутта "из свойства огня", если он *просто уничтожился*?

----------


## AlexТ

> Если нет никакого переживания (т.е. нет никакого состояния ума/сознания), то нет и никакого "прикола", ибо ни в этом самапатти, ни в процессе его "перепросмотра" обнаружить что-либо невозможно, поскольку видеть -- нечего.
> 
> 
> Повторю: если в этом "фрагменте" нет ума/сознания, а есть лишь "эдакий пустой кластер", то ни видеть в процессе, ни увидеть после выхода из него что-либо -- невозможно.


Taк весь "прикол" и есть  в том что сознание 5 органов чувств (_и весь ум кроме некоторых функций_) отсутствует, а следует что весь стресс связаный даже с простым сознанием отсутствует. Я спросил одного монаха изучающего Абх. и он ответил что в Ниродхи Самапатти который случается там:




> The process (vithi) that occurs is the limited javana mind door process. So, there is bhavanga,  vibrational bh (the object nibbāna impinging), arrest bh, then the rest of the process through 5 javana, then immediately lapse back to bhavanga, no registration citta (2 normally)



Париниббана это финальное прекращение даже бхаванги без нового возникновения, а ниродха самапатти может длиться максимум 7 дней за раз и все таки имеет происходящие процесссы. Далее, в Ниродха самапатти все таки есть происходящие процессы, а в Париниббане нет.







> Опять нюанс:
> 
> С телом тут всё понятно, а вот куда вышел Дабба Маллапутта "из свойства огня", если он *просто уничтожился*?





> Udana 92
> ‘‘Abhedi kāyo nirodhi sa&#241;&#241;ā,
> Vedanā sītibhaviṃsu sabbā;
> Vūpasamiṃsu saṅkhārā,
> Vi&#241;&#241;āṇaṃ atthamāgamā’’ti. ;


С разрушением тела, прекратилось распознавание.
Все ощущения охладились (успокоились).
Все санкхары прекратились (успокоились)
Сознание пошло на уничтожение.

Дабба Маллапутта это просто процесс который погас как пламя свечи. Куда погасшее пламя идет? Налево, направо, вверх или вниз?

Может ли погасший огонь что то делать? Нет!

по этому  по Суттам:





> А есть где-то факты коммуницирования архата после Паринирваны?
> 
> Про Будд обычно говорят, что с ними коммуницируют Арья-Бодхисаттвы 10 и выше бхуми. Онли. Но, собственно, эти несущества и их взаимодействие, имхо - за пределами понимания обычных существ.


Это не возможно. Будда Готама, Будда Кассапа и другие,  прекратились как процесс. Иначе, почему они нас не учат? Где они были во времена великих Буддийских соборах и т.д.?

----------

Zom (19.05.2010), Айвар (21.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

2 Zom:



> Направляя [свой] ум на ум [другого], я знаю: "Этот человек так-то себя ведёт, [он] выбрал такой путь, что получив прямое знание он здесь и сейчас войдёт и будет пребывать в незапятнанном освобождении ума и освобождении мудростью, [за счёт] уничтожения загрязнений. 
> 
> И тогда далее я вижу, что получив это прямое знание... и пребывая в незапятнанном освобождении ума и освобождении мудростью... он испытывает неимоверно приятные ощущения. Представь себе пруд с чистой, приятной, прохладной водой, прозрачной, с гладкими берегами, восхитительный; и рядом с ним находится густой лес; и тогда иссохший и истощённый от жары человек - изнурённый, опалённый и томимый жаждой - выбрал бы путь, ведущий к этому самому пруду. Тогда человек с хорошим зрением, увидя его, сказал бы: "Этот человек ...идёт к этому самому пруду". И тогда позже он увидел бы, что этот человек окунулся в пруд, искупался, напился воды и освободился от своего напряжения, истомлённости, жажды.. а затем он вышел на берег и сидит или лежит в густом лесу, испытывая неимоверно приятные ощущения.
> 
> Точно также, направляя [свой] ум на ум [другого], я знаю: "Этот человек так-то себя ведёт, [он] выбрал такой путь, что получив прямое знание он здесь и сейчас войдёт и будет пребывать в незапятнанном освобождении ума и освобождении мудростью... и пребывая [там]... он испытывает неимоверно приятные ощущения.


Из какого текста взята эта цитата?

----------


## Zom

> Если нет никакого переживания (т.е. нет никакого состояния ума/сознания), то нет и никакого "прикола", ибо ни в этом самапатти, ни в процессе его "перепросмотра" обнаружить что-либо невозможно, поскольку видеть -- нечего.


А это потому что вы видите "прикол" только в чувственных ощущениях. А ниббана и ниродха вне их. Вы не можете знать каково это.




> "И там он обратился к монахам: "Ниббана приятна, друзья. Эта ниббана приятна".
> 
> "Когда так было сказано, почтенный Удаин сказал почтенному Сарипутте: "Но какое же может быть удовольствие там, где ничего не чувствуется?"
> 
> "И такое удовольствие там, мой друг: где ничего не чувствуется". (и далее по всем джханам до ниродха-самапатти).


или вот:




> "И может случится, Ананда, что аскеты из других сект будут говорить так: "Отшельник Готама говорит о прекращении восприятия и чувствования и описывает это как удовольствие. Какое же это удовольствие, и как же это удовольствие?
> 
> Тем, кто так говорит, нужно ответить: Благословенный описывает удовольствие не только как ощущение приятного. Но Татхагата _описывает_ удовольствие когда оно где-либо и когда-либо достигнуто.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.nypo.html


** 




> С телом тут всё понятно, а вот куда вышел Дабба Маллапутта "из свойства огня", если он просто уничтожился?


Здесь просто образно так говорится, для удобства. Для тех, кто этого не понимает, Будда объяснял и в таком ключе, например:




> ”Учитель, кто цепляется?”
> 
> ”Это неправильный вопрос” – ответил Благословенный. “Я не говорю “цепляется”. Если бы я сказал “цепляется”, тогда бы вопрос “Кто цепляется?” был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: “Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?” И правильный ответ таков: “Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. Из цепляния как необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления как необходимого условия возникает рождение. (и т.д.) 
> 
> СН 12.12


То есть как правельно Alex выше сказал - есть просто процесс, и он гаснет (_ниббути_). Образно мы говорим "архат ушёл в ниббану". Но в реалии - просто прекратился психо-физический процесс. Как отмечал Махаси Саядо - этот процесс прекращается в "пласте реальности" под названием "ниббана" (тогда как во всех остальных пластах реальности  - которые сансара - процесс всегда продолжается). В суттах Итивуттаки это подтверждается, где сказано, что есть 3 элемента - элемент форм, элемент бесформности и элемент прекращения.

**




> Из какого текста взята эта цитата?


Там подписано внизу - из МН 12.

----------

Айвар (21.05.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

Мы говорим о возможности прекращения сознания наблюдая этот процесс со стороны. Вот это тело что-то вполне осмысленно говорило, а потом раз - упало и умерло. А раз нашим собственным действиям предшествуют некие мыслительные процессы и акты сознания, то можно предположить, что и действиям "другого тела" пока оно демонстрировало подобные действия предшествовали схожие акты сознания и значит оно было сознательно по крайней мере до тех пор пока действовало.  
Но, строго говоря, для нас этого "другого" сознания и не существует, поскольку всегда актуально и абсолютно бесспорно только наличие собственного, а вот существование другого это логическое предположение и для нас оно несознательно в том смысле в каком сознательно наше собственное. Ну, так как тогда можно говорить о прекращении "действительно-актуального" сознания, если это может быть только наше собственное? Несознательного сознания, что равнозначно "уничтожению сознания" быть не может по определению, по сути и смыслу того, что мы в него вкладываем.

----------


## Zom

> Но, строго говоря, для нас этого "другого" сознания и не существует, поскольку всегда актуально и абсолютно бесспорно только наличие собственного, а вот существование другого это логическое предположение и для нас оно несознательно в том смысле в каком сознательно наше собственное. Ну, так как тогда можно говорить о прекращении "действительно-актуального" сознания, если это может быть только наше собственное?


Если будет развита сверхспособность познания сознания другого - то на опыте убедитесь что ум другого существует, он отличен от вашего и действует самостоятельно.

Есть сутта об этом, где Будда говорит, что если монах развил такую способность, то в первую очередь ему следует направить свой ум на ум Будды и убедиться на своём опыте и прямом знании, что ум Будды лишён каких-либо изъянов, полностью чист и т.д.

Вот она - MН 47: http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...a-sutta-e1.htm

----------

Айвар (21.05.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

> Если будет развита сверхспособность познания сознания другого - то на опыте убедитесь что ум другого существует, он отличен от вашего и действует самостоятельно.


Я думаю, скорее речь тут идет о "познании другого ума". Ну, вот как бы один человек как бы вошел в ум другого и четко виден собственный ум наблюдающий наличие ума другого, подобно эффекту одержимости. Но сознание-то будет то же самое, поскольку оно лишено по определению индивидуальных ограничивающих и идентифицирующих его качеств которыми может обладать только ум. Два сознания - это как? А вот в осознавании двух или множества умов одновременно не видится ничего противоречивого.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А это потому что вы видите "прикол" только в чувственных ощущениях. А ниббана и ниродха вне их. Вы не можете знать каково это.
> Здесь просто образно так говорится, для удобства.


Во-первых, "прикол" вижу не я, а Zom и AlexTheGreat.
Во-вторых, не может знать о том, "каково это", никто (включая Zom и AlexTheGreat), кроме достигших....



> То есть как правельно Alex выше сказал - есть просто процесс, и он гаснет (_ниббути_). Образно мы говорим "архат ушёл в ниббану". Но в реалии - просто прекратился психо-физический процесс. Как отмечал Махаси Саядо - этот процесс прекращается в "пласте реальности" под названием "ниббана" (тогда как во всех остальных пластах реальности  - которые сансара - процесс всегда продолжается). В суттах Итивуттаки это подтверждается, где сказано, что есть 3 элемента - элемент форм, элемент бесформности и элемент прекращения.


В-третьих, к чему я, если вспомнить, и вёл с самого начала, -- нирвана и ниродха-самапатти не подлежат описанию словами. Отчего и упёрлись, с одной стороны, в полное "самоуничтожение" (ака "прекращение психофиз. процесса"), а с другой -- в то, что нирвана это "неимоверно приятные ощущения" при том, что она -- "не только ощущение приятного".

Как итог -- анек, в каком "фигня" можно заменить на "прикол".

Встречаются два психолога. Один говорит другому: "Слушай, ты понимаешь, что это за фигня такая -- экономический кризис?"
Второй: "ОК, сейчас тебе объясню..."
Первый: "Да нет, объяснить кому угодно -- это и я могу. Но ты сам-то *понимаешь*?"

На чём предлагаю прекратить объяснения. : )

----------


## Zom

> На чём предлагаю прекратить объяснения. : )


Действительно - ссылки на канонические объяснения и материалы приведены, говорить больше вообщем-то не о чем.

----------


## Kim K

> Не обязательно. Будда говорил же, что сансара безначальна. Но имеет конец*1.
> ...
> Ну вот я и говорю, что какие-то санкхары могут не задействоваться в этот момент*2.


 *1*Zom*, а есть какие-то Сутты, где эти два утверждения приводились бы одновременно? Возможно мой вопрос немного глупо звучит, потом объясню)
*2 этот вопрос тоже мне показался интересным, когда о нем подумал. Если я верно понял, то сужение зрачка вы видите результатом активации определенных санскар?

----------


## Zom

> *1Zom, а есть какие-то Сутты, где эти два утверждения приводились бы одновременно? Возможно мой вопрос немного глупо звучит, потом объясню)


А зачем именно одновременно если это и так понятно? 




> *2 этот вопрос тоже мне показался интересным, когда о нем подумал. Если я верно понял, то сужение зрачка вы видите результатом активации определенных санскар?


Я просто предположил - у меня нет прочно обоснованной аргументации. Может это действие санкхар. Может это просто рефлекс тела - как выше предположили. Например после смерти тело ещё может дёргаться - остаточные импульсы поступают к тем или иным частям тела. Может так и со зрачком... вообще не знаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если я верно понял, то сужение зрачка вы видите результатом активации определенных санскар?


С точки зрения не только буддизма любые явления объясняются причинами и условиями.
Есть определённые причины и условия -- явление возникает, нет таковых -- нет и явления.
Другое дело, что не всякие причины и/или условия могут быть доступны для выявления или понимания тем или иным существом здесь и сейчас.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это не возможно. Будда Готама, Будда Кассапа и другие, прекратились как процесс. Иначе, почему они нас не учат? Где они были во времена великих Буддийских соборах и т.д.?


1. Тогда бы Татхагата так и сказал: "Татхагаты после смерти не существуют".

2. А на великие буддийские соборы явка Буддам обязательна? 
И почему там не было Арья-Бодхисаттв (например, того же Майтреи)?

P.S. Да и Будда не очень то обязан всех учить.

----------


## Zom

> 1. Тогда бы Татхагата так и сказал: "Татхагаты после смерти не существуют".


Нет, он так бы не сказал, потому что в этом случае впал бы в одно из ложных воззрений о самости. 




> "Now, friend Kotthita, when asked if the Tathagata exists after death, you say, 'That has not been declared by the Blessed One: "The Tathagata exists after death."' When asked if the Tathagata does not exist after death... both exists and does not exist after death... neither exists nor does not exist after death, you say, 'That too has not been declared by the Blessed One: "The Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist after death."' Now, what is the cause, what is the reason, why that has not been declared by the Blessed One?"
> 
> "For one who loves form, who is fond of form, who cherishes form, who does not know or see, as it actually is present, the cessation of form, there occurs the thought, 'The Tathagata exists after death' or 'The Tathagata does not exist after death' or 'The Tathagata both exists and does not exist after death' or 'The Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist after death.'
> 
> "For one who loves feeling...
> 
> "For one who loves perception...
> 
> "For one who loves fabrications...
> ...


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html


А также:




> "Venerable sir, concerning the various views that arise in the world — 'The cosmos is eternal' or 'The cosmos isn't eternal'; 'The cosmos is finite' or 'The cosmos is infinite'; 'The soul and the body are the same' or 'The soul is one thing, the body another'; 'A Tathagata exists after death' or 'A Tathagata doesn't exist after death' or 'A Tathagata both exists & doesn't exist after death' or 'A Tathagata neither exists nor doesn't exist after death'; these along with the sixty-two views mentioned in the Brahmajala [1] — when what is present do these views come into being, and when what is absent do they not come into being?"
> 
> "Now, householder, are you asking this: 'Concerning the various views that arise in the world... when what is present do they come into being, and what is absent do they not come into being?'?"
> 
> "Yes, venerable sir."
> 
> "Concerning the various views that arise in the world, householder... when self-identity view is present, *these views come into being*; when self-identity view is absent, they don't come into being."


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....003.than.html (эта сутта у меня переведена, скоро появится на тхераваде ру)

Другими словами - если кто-то считает, что Татхагата (или архат) аннигилируется после смерти, или наоборот - как-то существует после смерти - то он ещё не отбросил воззрений о самости.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, он так бы не сказал, потому что в этом случае впал бы в одно из ложных воззрений о самости.


Странно, никогда не думал, что Татхагаты, излагая какие то относительные концепции людям (которые такое и могут воспринять), могут впасть во что-то!

И при чем здесь самость, если речь идет о том, чего *вообще нет* (ни в абсолютном, ни в относительносм смысле)?

*Васи нет вообще!* Все, идеальный физический вакуум + никакой намы.




> "Now, friend Kotthita, when asked if the Tathagata exists after death... и далее по тексту


А после этого не совсем понятно, как можно утверждать, что *Татхагата после смерти не существует* (как на БФ утверждается некоторыми)?

P.S. Ок... Мы не отбросили воззрений о самости. И как нам, не отбросившим воззрений о самости, воспринимать безапеляционные заявления на БФ о Архатах и Татхагате после смерти?

----------


## Ондрий

> Другими словами - если кто-то считает, что Татхагата (или архат) аннигилируется после смерти, или наоборот - как-то существует после смерти - то он ещё не отбросил воззрений о самости.


В принципе, тоже самое можно сказать и о живом Татхагате

----------


## Kim K

> А зачем именно одновременно если это и так понятно? 
> ...
> Я просто предположил - у меня нет прочно обоснованной аргументации. Может это действие санкхар. Может это просто рефлекс тела - как выше предположили. Например после смерти тело ещё может дёргаться - остаточные импульсы поступают к тем или иным частям тела. Может так и со зрачком... вообще не знаю.


По первому, по одновременно -- если я верно понимаю, пояснения Будды никогда не касались вопросов скажем так "иных планет" и прочего, но всегда были привязаны к Земле, (миру, в котором множество лок). И если это верно, то сансара (перерождения) определенного набора скандх (его рождение/смерть в котором он постоянно репродуцирует себя под влиянием скопленной кармы) имела начало, так как Земля имела начало.

Что же до рефлекса, то это вопрос не из легких, так как тут мы или отбрасываем сам принцип эволюции форм жизни (не именно Дарвинские перегибы) и говорим, что человек существовал в своем нынешнем облике всегда, или принимаем принцип эволюции, и тогда так же говорим об эволюции его органов восприятия от самых простых форм. Что делает рефлексы санскарами.

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто для информации.



> Индийское мышление — и не только в буддийском варианте — уже в VI-IV вв. до н. э. знало по крайней мере четыре способа описания реальности. Объединившая их схема получила название тетралеммы-чатушкотики, т. е. «имеющая четыре вершины». Ее сторонники считали, что о любом предмете можно сказать, во-первых, что он есть; во-вторых, что он не есть; в-третьих, что он и есть и не есть одновременно, и, в-четвертых, что он ни есть, ни не есть. Чатушкотику считают буддийским изобретением на том основании, что чаще всего она встречается в буддийских текстах. Это мнение разделяют не все, но мы не будем приводить здесь полемику по этому поводу и тем более анализировать ее, а обратимся к примерам. В одном из канонических текстов сказано: «...Этот мир конечен... этот мир бесконечен... этот мир и кончен, и бесконечен... этот мир ни конечен, ни бесконечен...».
> 
> Не менее выразителен пример из одной сутры, в которой Будда разъясняет брахману Поттханаде вопрос о существовании Татхагаты после смерти: «Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение... Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение... Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение... Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует, ни не существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение...».
> 
> Чатушкотика — прекрасное средство для описания реальности, но и с ее помощью выразить истину адекватно невозможно. И об этом также говорится в буддийских текстах. Так, в Ланкаватара-сутре, авторитетном тексте северного буддизма, есть такой пассаж: «Те, кто рассматривает мир как разворачивающийся из причин и условий, привязаны к чатушкотике и не могут постигнуть мое учение. Не из сущего порождается мир, не из не-сущего, не из сущего-и-не-сущего, не из чего-либо другого, а также не из причин и условий, как думают глупцы: полный переворот в психике и безосновность достигается тогда, когда мир видится ни существующим, ни не-сущсствующим, ни существующим-и-несуществующим, ни прочим... глупые и простые люди с безначальных времен продолжают плясать как марионетки на ниточках своих примитивных выдумок и заблуждений. Они не способны к методу самопостижения; привязываясь к внешнему миру, который суть проявление сознания, они погружаются в изучение различных теорий, которые не более чем средство, и не знают, как достичь истины самопостижения, полностью очищенной от четверичности чатушкотики».

----------


## PampKin Head

*Начало* тоже имело начало.

----------


## Юй Кан

> P.S. Ок... Мы не отбросили воззрений о самости. И как нам, не отбросившим воззрений о самости, воспринимать безапеляционные заявления на БФ о Архатах и Татхагате после смерти?


В свете процитированного ранее высказывания по поводу мыслей/суждений, не ведущих к пробуждению, такое можно ведь можно просто не брать в голову? : )

----------


## PampKin Head

> В свете процитированного ранее высказывания по поводу мыслей/суждений, не ведущих к пробуждению, такое можно ведь можно просто не брать в голову? : )


Как правильно заметил Зум: туда же тогда не стоит брать и еще 90% материала, включая Абхидхарму.

----------


## До

На каком основании вы с Зомом считаете, что Абхидхамма не ведёт к просветлению?

----------


## AlexТ

> Во-первых, "прикол" вижу не я, а Zom и AlexTheGreat.
> Во-вторых, не может знать о том, "каково это", никто (включая Zom и AlexTheGreat), кроме достигших....


По этому надо цитировать сутты и Абх.





> В-третьих, к чему я, если вспомнить, и вёл с самого начала, -- нирвана и ниродха-самапатти не подлежат описанию словами. Отчего и упёрлись, с одной стороны, в полное "самоуничтожение" (ака "прекращение психофиз. процесса"), а с другой -- в то, что нирвана это "неимоверно приятные ощущения" при том, что она -- "не только ощущение приятного".


То что мы описываем базируется на психофизических процессах. Там где нету 5 совокупностей, то нельзя описать используя описания 5 совокупностей.
Единиственое что можно это описать чем Параниббана не является (одной или более совокупностями)  и косвено описать это.  Некоторые поймут, некоторые не поймут.


Где трудность в этом обьяснении параниббаны?
Прекращение абсолютно всех умственых и физических процессов раз и навсегда?

Счастье в том что нету ничего чтобы причинило бы стресс (_потенциальный или существующий_).


Насчет Ниродхи:
Не все процессы прекращаются. Жизненые формации, тепло,  способности остаются.  Это переносит и сохраняет камму, индивидуальность и т.д.





> his vitality is not exhausted, his heat has not subsided, & his faculties are exceptionally clear. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html

----------

Fuerth (19.05.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> 1. Тогда бы Татхагата так и сказал: "Татхагаты после смерти не существуют".


Татхагаты как "Я" не было и при жизни. Это  взгляд о самости. 

Просты был процесс, который прекратился в случае который мы называем "Париниббана".





> 2. А на великие буддийские соборы явка Буддам обязательна? 
> И почему там не было Арья-Бодхисаттв (например, того же Майтреи)?
> 
> P.S. Да и Будда не очень то обязан всех учить.


Странно что Будда практически исчез после париниббаны и не помогает учению... Странно что Ананда плакал когда Будда прекратился, а другой монах был рад "что больше нет учителя который будет указывать нам что делать"  Дн16.


2 Юй Кан:  О тетралеме:

Будда часто отказывался от нее вообще. МНогие вопросы которые были поставленые ему тетралемой Он либо не отвечал (10 спекулятивных вопросов) или отвечал вне тетралеме.

В Нидане самьютте   ему часто были поставлены вопросы типа: 
Страдание зделано Собой
Страдание зделано Другим
Страдание Собой и Другими
Страдание без причинно.
SN12.26(6)


На такой типа вопроса Он отвечал не используя тетралемму. Страдание обусловлено и ощущяется через контакт. 





> Ответ Сарипутты
> Is aging-and-death created by oneself, or is it created by another, or is it 
> created both by oneself and by another, or has it arisen fortuitously, being created neither by oneself nor by another?”
> 
> “Friend Kotthita, aging-and-death is not created by oneself, nor is it created by another, nor is it created both by oneself and by another, nor has it arisen fortuitously, being created neither by oneself nor by another. But rather, with birth as condition, aging-and-death (comes to be).”
> 
> SN12.67(7)

----------


## Zom

> По первому, по одновременно -- если я верно понимаю, пояснения Будды никогда не касались вопросов скажем так "иных планет" и прочего, но всегда были привязаны к Земле, (миру, в котором множество лок). И если это верно, то сансара (перерождения) определенного набора скандх (его рождение/смерть в котором он постоянно репродуцирует себя под влиянием скопленной кармы) имела начало, так как Земля имела начало.


Нет, Будда говорил о бескрайней вселенной где существуют множество мировых сфер "с собственными солнцами и лунами". Более того, он говорил что между мировыми сферами существует беспросветная мгла, куда не достаёт ни свет луны, ни солнца. Всё это, кстати, отлично согласуется с современной астрономией. Кроме того, он говорил что вселенная разувается а затем сдувается. Когда вселенная сдувается, большинство существ перебираются в высший мир рупа-локи, который свёртывание-развёртывание вселенной не затрагивает. Этот цикл  называется маха-кальпой. Таких кальп было бесконечно много - потому что нет первоначала у возникновения вселенной. 

Так что зря вы сансарные миры одной лишь планетой Земля ограничиваете -)

----------


## До

Zom, почему вы считаете, что Абхидхамма "_не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению_"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> 2 Юй Кан:  О тетралеме:
> 
> Будда часто отказывался от нее вообще. МНогие вопросы которые были поставленые ему тетралемой Он либо не отвечал (10 спекулятивных вопросов) или отвечал вне тетралеме.
> 
> В Нидане самьютте   ему часто были поставлены вопросы типа: 
> Страдание зделано Собой
> Страдание зделано Другим
> Страдание Собой и Другими
> Страдание без причинно.
> ...


Просто напомню: Будда мог ответить на один и тот же вопрос по-разному: и в пределах чатушкотики, и категорически отрицая её, и т.д.
Всё зависело от аудитории или человека/существа, с которым он общался.
Потому расценивать тот или иной из ряда разных его ответов на один и тот же вопрос как единственно верный означает привязываться к этому единственному варианту. Только и всего.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как правильно заметил Зум: туда же тогда не стоит брать и еще 90% материала, включая Абхидхарму.


Ладно, уговорили: можете не брать никуда и Абхидхарму и даж 100% материалов. Лишь бы по ерунде не страдали. : )

----------


## Zom

> Zom, почему вы считаете, что Абхидхамма "не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению"?


Я такого не имел в виду. Прочитайте ещё раз сообщения номер 34 и 35. Имелось в виду, что раз подобные детальные рассуждения (про моменты сознания) не являются ведущими к "брахманскому житию и т.д.", то и абхидхамма сюда тоже попадает - потому что она как раз о подробных детальных рассуждениях.

----------


## AlexТ

> Просто напомню: Будда мог ответить на один и тот же вопрос по-разному: и в пределах чатушкотики, и категорически отрицая её, и т.д.
> Всё зависело от аудитории или человека/существа, с которым он общался.
> Потому расценивать тот или иной из ряда разных его ответов на один и тот же вопрос как единственно верный означает привязываться к этому единственному варианту. Только и всего.


A где Будда использовал ответ взят из тетралеммы>?





> "'The one who acts is the one who experiences [the result of the act]' amounts to the eternalist statement, 'Existing from the very beginning, stress is self-made.' 'The one who acts is someone other than the one who experiences' [2] amounts to the annihilationist statement, 'For one existing harassed by feeling, stress is other-made.' Avoiding these two extremes, the Tathagata teaches the Dhamma via the middle: 
> 
> From ignorance as a requisite condition come fabrications.
> From fabrications as a requisite condition comes consciousness.
> From consciousness as a requisite condition comes name-&-form.
> From name-&-form as a requisite condition come the six sense media.
> From the six sense media as a requisite condition comes contact.
> From contact as a requisite condition comes feeling.
> From feeling as a requisite condition comes craving.
> ...


Xoть в высшей цитате использовалось две позиции, они могут быть скомбинированы в все 4 формы тетралеммы.


Очень интересная сутта 




> "And so, Anuradha — *when you can't pin down the Tathagata as a truth or reality even in the present life* — is it proper for you to declare, 'Friends, the Tathagata — the supreme man, the superlative man, attainer of the superlative attainment — being described, is described otherwise than with these four positions: The Tathagata exists after death, does not exist after death, both does & does not exist after death, neither exists nor does not exist after death'?"
> 
> "No, lord."
> 
> "Very good, Anuradha. Very good. Both formerly & now, it is only stress that I describe, and the cessation of stress."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....086.than.html


Опять, отрицается тетралемма.  Почему? Потому что она построена неправильно и имеет неправильные предпосылки.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как правильно заметил Зум: туда же тогда не стоит брать и еще 90% материала, включая Абхидхарму.


Дополню внятным. Вдруг пригодится? 



> – "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
> 
> – "Господин, мир не вечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
> 
> – "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир не вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
> 
> – "Господин, мир конечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
> 
> – "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир конечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
> ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> A где Будда использовал ответ взят из тетралеммы>?
> 
> Xoть в высшей цитате использовалось две позиции, они могут быть скомбинированы в все 4 формы тетралеммы.


Дело не в чатушкотике как таковой.
Зачем цепляться за чатушкотику или за выворотку от неё, которая использовалась Буддой для избегания однозначных ответов на вопросы, не ведущие его учеников к освобождению?
Отсюда, в частности, и вывод:



> расценивать тот или иной из ряда разных его ответов на один и тот же вопрос как единственно верный означает привязываться к этому единственному варианту. Только и всего.


А там -- как знаете...

----------


## AlexТ

> Дело не в чатушкотике как таковой.
> Зачем цепляться за чатушкотику или за выворотку от неё, которая использовалась Буддой для избегания однозначных ответов на вопросы, не ведущие его учеников к освобождению?
> Отсюда, в частности, и вывод:
> А там -- как знаете...


Некоторые вопросы (о "Самости", париниббаны, каммы) необходимы для самма-диттхи. Монах Ямака не смог стать сотопанной до выяснения о париниббаны Татхагаты. Поняв это в течение одной сутты он стал из хорошего монаха до Архата. Вот насколько это важно.

Цепляние за ложные взгляды это очень плохая камма. Так что их  надо безжалостно остановлять. 






> расценивать тот или иной из ряда разных его ответов на один и тот же вопрос как единственно верный означает привязываться к этому единственному варианту. Только и всего.


Taк что, человек не должен следовать Буддизму как единствено верном учении? Нет конечно. Не нужно цеплятся с танхой/маной за возрения.


Но при этом существует правильная перспектива (самма-диттхи) и спекулятивные возрения (миччха-диттхи).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Некоторые вопросы (о "Самости", париниббаны, каммы) необходимы для самма-диттхи. Монах Ямака не смог стать сотопанной до выяснения о париниббаны Татхагаты. Поняв это в течение одной сутты он стал из хорошего монаха до Архата. Вот насколько это важно.


Как понимаю, здесь уже не один участник треда чётко разобрался с паринибанной Татхагаты. И что? Где результат?!
Это к тому, что подобные случаи, описанные в суттах или комментариях к ним, не следует так уж сердито экстраполировать в силу разницы во времени, условиях и обст-вах.




> Цепляние за ложные взгляды это очень плохая камма. Так что их  надо безжалостно остановлять. 
> Taк что, человек не должен следовать Буддизму как единствено верном учении? Нет конечно. Не нужно цеплятся с танхой/маной за возрения.
> Но при этом существует правильная перспектива (самма-диттхи) и спекулятивные возрения (миччха-диттхи).


Замечательный монолог...

То кондовые банальности, вроде "ложные взгляды -- это плохо, а потому их надо безжалостно остановлять". А что, кто-то возражает? Кто и где?
То самоинтервью по поводу "Неужто не надо следовать буддизму как единственно верному учению? Нет конечно". Кто бы спорил... Неужто есть такие?
Или "Не нужно цепляться с танхой..." Кто-то предлагал цепляться именно с танхой, а не без неё? : ) Кто?!
А уж о правильной перспективе и спекулятивных воззрениях -- вообще образец демагогии...

К чему весь этот сугубо абстрактный назидательно-дидактический монолог: кому и для чего?

----------


## Raudex

> ....А на великие буддийские соборы явка Буддам обязательна? 
> И почему там не было Арья-Бодхисаттв (например, того же Майтреи)?


А чо его звать, он ведь и не Будда пока ещё, даже и не монах, практически не в теме... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аминадав

> Вот, есть заметка на паликанон.com об этих удивительнейших существах )):
> 
> Обитатели 5-ой из 9 "обителей существ". Эти существа безсознательны и ничего не переживают (Ангуттара Никая IV.401). Как только к ним приходит мысль, они ниспадают из данного состояния (Дигха Никая I.28). Брахманы-аскеты, практиковавшие медитацию и достигшие 4 джханы, видя изъяны в привязанности к мышлению, пытаются полностью устранить его (сознание). Умирая в таком состоянии, они рождаются как Асанньясатта, и имеют только тело, но не имеют ощущений, мыслей, склонностей или сознания. Они живут там до истечения силы действия джханы. Когда к ним приходит мысль, они тут же умирают (Комментарий на Дигха Никаю I, 118).
> 
> Андхаки считали, что эти дэвы только иногда были в сознании, что было отвергнуто Тхеравадинами как абсурд (Катаваттху 262).
> 
> Тхера Собхита однажды родился среди Асанньясатта и мог вспомнить это существование. Эти дэвы живут очень долго. (Комментарий на Тхерагатху I 291)
> 
> И чуть-чуть ещё:
> ...


По поводу асання-сатта интересно, что в Йога-сутрах Патанджали после 4 самадхи, примерно соответствующих буддийским 4 рупа-джханам, йогин осваивает асампраджнята-самадхи, - самадхи без восприятия / когнитивной активности. Может быть, это и есть состояние асання-сатт. А может и нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Kim K

> Нет, Будда говорил о бескрайней вселенной где существуют множество мировых сфер "с собственными солнцами и лунами". Более того, он говорил что между мировыми сферами существует беспросветная мгла, куда не достаёт ни свет луны, ни солнца. Всё это, кстати, отлично согласуется с современной астрономией. Кроме того, он говорил что вселенная разувается а затем сдувается. Когда вселенная сдувается, большинство существ перебираются в высший мир рупа-локи, который свёртывание-развёртывание вселенной не затрагивает. Этот цикл  называется маха-кальпой. Таких кальп было бесконечно много - потому что нет первоначала у возникновения вселенной. 
> 
> Так что зря вы сансарные миры одной лишь планетой Земля ограничиваете -)


Если я верно помню, Будда говорит о Девах как обитателях, чьи дворцы -- солнца и луны. Если это верно, то получается такая система перерождения -- с Земли куда-то на Бетельгейзе, оттуда, отблаженствовав положенное -- снова на Землю. Так получается, что во всей Вселенной единственная планета где может преклонить голову умерший Дев, это Земля.
Если я ничего не путаю, то получается как минимум странно.

Что же по рефлексам-санскарам, я хотел бы дополнить и пояснить суть, которую не знаю, сумел ли пояснить до этого времени.
Я лично полагаю, что говорить о рефлексах как просто о явлениях которые никак не связаны с нашей нама, не совсем корректно. Если рефлексы, скажем так, "сами по себе", как йогины научаются например замедлять/ускорять сердцебиение? 
Я полагаю, что рефлексы у практика подобны бессознательному (скажем так, употребляя, как совершенно верно отметили, бытовой термин) житию простого человека. Этот простой человек так же само не осознает, что делает. "Приятное ощущение -- мне хорошо, хочу смаковать, хчоу искать еще; неприятное -- мне плохо, надо выплюнуть, хчоу потоптаться!; не понятно как -- ну и бог с ним, не буду думать, забыть поскорее"
Практик конечно понимает, что "приятное ощ. -- это просто приятное ощ, имеющее причины и условия; неприятное -- это просто неприятное ощ., имеющее причины и условия, а непонятно как -- это лишь непонятно как, имеющее причины и условия"... однако рефлексы тела он воспринимает подобно тому, как непрактик воспринимает саму жизнь.
Однако йогин, как указывалось выше, имеет с рефлексами отношения немного другие, что имхо говорит о них как о санскарах.

Теперь к чему все это.  Если вышеуказанное имхо принимается, то смотрим в набивший оскомину пример о зрачке человека находящегося без сознания (в бытейском смысле слова). Имеем виньяну-ведану-санью-санскару (свет слишком яркий, зрачок сужается, сохраняя сетчатку). Однако нож, направленный на чел. реакции не вызывает. НАсколько знаю, виньяна, ведана, санья, санскара это не 4 отдельные друг от друга процесса, но 4 аспекта одного и того же процесса, т.е. отделены друг от друга быть не могут (если могут, скажу СПАСИБИЩЕ за ссылки). Стало быть, виньяны-веданы-саньи-санскары нет (не вижу нечто, не осознаю что это нож, не осознаю угрозы, мне угрожающей)
Заканчивая -- у нас одновременно и присутствие и отсутствие виняьны-веданы-саньи-санскары.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чо его звать, он ведь и не Будда пока ещё, даже и не монах, практически не в теме...


А звал ли кто-то Будду на великие буддийские соборы? )

----------


## Zom

> Если я верно помню, Будда говорит о Девах как обитателях, чьи дворцы -- солнца и луны. Если это верно, то получается такая система перерождения -- с Земли куда-то на Бетельгейзе, оттуда, отблаженствовав положенное -- снова на Землю. Так получается, что во всей Вселенной единственная планета где может преклонить голову умерший Дев, это Земля.Если я ничего не путаю, то получается как минимум странно.


Вы что-то наверное путаете, потому что я ничего подобного не встречал ни в каноне, ни в комментариях к нему.




> Если рефлексы, скажем так, "сами по себе", как йогины научаются например замедлять/ускорять сердцебиение?


Причём тут сердцебиение?




> Однако йогин, как указывалось выше, имеет с рефлексами отношения немного другие, что имхо говорит о них как о санскарах.


Не факт.




> Однако нож, направленный на чел. реакции не вызывает. НАсколько знаю, виньяна, ведана, санья, санскара это не 4 отдельные друг от друга процесса, но 4 аспекта одного и того же процесса, т.е. отделены друг от друга быть не могут (если могут, скажу СПАСИБИЩЕ за ссылки). Стало быть, виньяны-веданы-саньи-санскары нет (не вижу нечто, не осознаю что это нож, не осознаю угрозы, мне угрожающей)


Память относится к скандхам (возможно являясь часть санкхар - умственых формаций, хотя в абхидхамме говорится что память обозначается санньей). И однако человек может действовать, воспринимать, говорить, но ничего не запоминать. Я сам был этому свидетелем. Так что видите - кое-что из механизмов ума может не работать, а что-то - работать. Или работать не в полном объёме.

----------


## Kim K

> Вы что-то наверное путаете, потому что я ничего подобного не встречал ни в каноне, ни в комментариях к нему.


 Ну, вообще да, это не к вам) И там были только Солнце и Луна 



> Цитата:
> *Ким К:* Если рефлексы, скажем так, "сами по себе", как йогины научаются например замедлять/ускорять сердцебиение?
> Причём тут сердцебиение?


 При том, что сердцебиением управляют те же "рефлексы", что и сужением зрачка. Ну и с вытекающими -- в виде сделанных выводов, см. предыдущ.сообщение



> И однако человек может действовать, воспринимать, говорить, но ничего не запоминать. Я сам был этому свидетелем.


 Да, большинство так всю жизнь живут))) хе-хе, мы просто этого не замечаем)
Zoom, делаете ли вы рефлект прошлого дня на ночь? 



> Так что видите - кое-что из механизмов ума может не работать, а что-то - работать. Или работать не в полном объёме.


я не разделяю этот вывод. Я бы перефразировал его так: кое-что из механизмов работы ума у нас получается объяснить опираясь на нашу нынешнюю глубину понимания Дхаммы, а кое-что нет.

В общем, тема рефлексов как санскар (снова возвращаюсь что йонигы научаются их контролировать) мне интересна именно с точки зрения работы ума, намы -- как так, что именно так как описано выше.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Рассмотрим человека без сознания. Очевидно, что  когда он находится без сознания, в таком его органе чувств, как зрение не может возникнуть зрительное сознание. Однако когда ему в глаз светят фонариком, его зрачок сужается. Т.е. совершенно явно происходит процесс осознавания интенсивности света после чего происходит реагирование. Конечно, на это можно сказать -- это простой рефлекс ЦНС, но в этом случае мы покидаем область буддологии, так как в ней нет понятия "рефлекс" "ЦНС" и прочее, чем оперируют неврологи. Т.е. с буддийской точки зрения, такой аргумент не подходит.


Не просмотрел всю тему, по поводу именно этого вашего вопроса обращаю ваше внимание на то, что разные направления буддизма по-разному оценивают наличие-отсутствие сознания в вашем примере (конкретно, в обмороке или сне безсновидений). Если мне не изменяет память, то в Тхераваде это состояние называется бхаванга и оно не ассоциируется с сознанием. Жизненный поток есть, а сознания нет. 

В то время как тибетские буддисты (ЕСДЛ. Буддизм Тибета. Нартанг, 1996 - кажется)  говорят о наличии тонкого сознания и в этих состояниях.

В этой связи также обратите внимание на то, что тхеравадины не ценят осознание сна как поле для практики, а тибетские тантристы и дзогченовцы - ценят.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.05.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> А звал ли кто-то Будду на великие буддийские соборы? )


Они бы и рады, но Будда умер  :Cry:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если мне не изменяет память, то в Тхераваде это состояние называется бхаванга и оно не ассоциируется с сознанием. .


...

http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf



> You should determine to keep your mind calmly concentrated on the white uggaha-nimitta for one, two, three hours, or more. If 
> you can keep your mind fixed on the uggaha-nimitta for one or  two hours, it should become clear, bright, and brilliant. This is 
> then the pa&#241;ibhāga-nimitta (counterpart sign). Determine and practise to keep your mind on the pa&#241; ibhāga-nimitta for one, two, 
> or three hours. Practise until you succeed. At this stage you will reach either access (upacāra) or absorption (appanā) concentration. It is called access concentration because it is close to and precedes jhāna. Absorption concentration is jhāna. 
> 
> Both types of concentration have the pa&#241;ibhāga-nimitta as their object. The only difference between them is that in access concentration the jhāna factors are not fully developed. For this reason bhava&#239;gas still occur, and one can fall into bhava&#239;ga (life continuum consciousness). *The yogi will say that everything  stopped, and may even think it is Nibbāna. In reality the mind has not stopped, but the yogi is just not sufficiently skilled to discern this, as the bhava&#239;gas are very subtle.*

----------


## PampKin Head

> Они бы и рады, но Будда умер


Как же он может умереть, если он - не человек?!

----------


## Raudex

> Как же он может умереть, если он - не человек?!


Дык аничча

----------


## Юрий К.

> ...
> 
> http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf


Не понял, как это соотоносится не с достижениями  медитации-концентрации, а с теми естественными бессознательными состояниями, о которых шла речь и в вопросе топикстартера и в моем сообщении?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не понял, как это соотоносится не с достижениями  медитации-концентрации, а с теми естественными бессознательными состояниями, о которых шла речь и в вопросе топикстартера и в моем сообщении?


Так бхаварга неестественна. И в нее могут впасть именно в результате практики концентрации.

----------


## Юрий К.

Я не занимался этим вопросом досконально, но из беседы с Топпером в одной из тем уяснил, что термином бхаванга называется (в т.ч. и) бессознательное состояние типа обморока. Если я не прав (терминологически), то пусть старшие товарищи меня поправят.  :Smilie: 

Суть моего исходного сообщения топикстартеру состояла в том, что одни и те же естественно бессознательные состояния разные направления буддизма оценивают по-разному. Тхеравада не усматривает в них наличие сознания, а только жизнь. Тибетцы считают, что в них присутствует тонкий уровень сознания.

----------


## Kim K

> Не просмотрел всю тему, по поводу именно этого вашего вопроса обращаю ваше внимание на то, что разные направления буддизма по-разному оценивают наличие-отсутствие сознания в вашем примере (конкретно, в обмороке или сне безсновидений). Если мне не изменяет память, то в Тхераваде это состояние называется бхаванга и оно не ассоциируется с сознанием. Жизненный поток есть, а сознания нет. 
> 
> В то время как тибетские буддисты (ЕСДЛ. Буддизм Тибета. Нартанг, 1996 - кажется)  говорят о наличии тонкого сознания и в этих состояниях.
> 
> В этой связи также обратите внимание на то, что тхеравадины не ценят осознание сна как поле для практики, а тибетские тантристы и дзогченовцы - ценят.


*Юрий К*., спасибо за ваш ответ! 
не уверен, что поток неосознанных бхаванга-читт рассматривается как отсутствие сознания Тхеравадой, но это хорошо если бы Тхеравадины сами пояснили и сослались бы на первоисточники. Вообще, как Махаянисты говорят, я чуть знаю, но тут хотел именно с позиций Тхеравады поговорить; больше всего меня интересуют ссылки на соответствующие Сутты.

А что по рефлексам/санскарам можете сказать? Там тоже как бессознательное
Если не сложно, прочтите эти 2 мои поста (именно о рефлексах)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....571#post327571
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....595#post327595

Спасибо *PampKin Head* за сообщение http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....603#post327603 
Если я верно понимаю, то bhava&#239;ga это поток/мерцание возникающих/исчезающих читт в уме человека. Читты что естественно бывают более и менее грубые; когда более грубые читты осознанны и причины возникающие их становление устранены йогином (следования зарождающимся читтам, что укрепляет их; вроде так Бх. Вималарамси поясняет), остается поток более тонких читт, которые неосознаны и поэтому "невидимы". Так?

----------


## Zom

> но тут хотел именно с позиций Тхеравады поговорить; больше всего меня интересуют ссылки на соответствующие Сутты.


В суттах этот вопрос не рассматривается. Это чистая Абхидхамма, а её текстов нет даже на английском в сети - что уж говорить про русский. Поэтому ссылаться можно только на какие-то "краткие содержания", таблицы, лекции учителей и т.д.. т.е. на вторичные источники.

----------


## Kim K

уууууууу.... отэто вы меня огорчили, *Zom*. Только надумал разобраться-таки... (
Но если оно так как вы пишите, то конечно врядли дальше "умствований" забредем.

В любом случае, спасибо за вашу отзывчивость!

----------


## Zom

Если знаете английский, во многом поможет абхидхаммическая книга Pa Auk Sayadaw - "Knowing and Seeing". Он там отчасти затрагивает эту тему. Погуглите и найдёте. Можете также поискать "Manual of Abhidhamma" by Narada Thera.

----------


## Kim K

Спасибо за советы, *Zom*! Обе книги нашлись легко...
да, английский немного знаю, посмотрим, достаточно ли, хе-хе)))) 
Всего вам!

----------

Zom (21.05.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Полная версия книги в гоогле.

А comprehensive manual of abhidhamma  с комментариями Бхикху Бодхи.

http://books.google.ca/books?id=hxop...page&q&f=false

Абхидхамма в Жизни
http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...na-abhi-00.htm

Survey of paramattha Dhammas
http://www.abhidhamma.org/survey6.pdf

----------


## Юрий К.

> А что по рефлексам/санскарам можете сказать? Там тоже как бессознательное
> Если не сложно, прочтите эти 2 мои поста (именно о рефлексах)
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....571#post327571
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....595#post327595



По поводу рефлексов у меня такое впечатление, что в моменты своей просто-жизни, а не когда надо остановить сердце, очень продвинутый практик также (или почти также) их неосознанно использует как и обычный человек.  Мне известно следующее о стандартных иллюзиях сознания, которые разделяют очень продвинутые практики (тибетские ламы, десятки тысяч часов медитации) с простыми смертными, работа американцев с благословения ЕСДЛ (ссылка есть в теме «Буддизм и наука наблюдение за процессом"). 

Весь фокус в том, что их просили просто смотреть и просто описывать, что они видят. До этой работы для меня некоей романтической очевидностью было, что такие люди просто обязаны, если они «отвечают за базар», видеть-все-как-есть на автомате. 

Ответ: нет, не могут, т.к. разделяют с людьми некоторые рефлекторные, фундаментальные иллюзии сознания. 

Просто потому, что это живые люди, которым надо ориентироваться в пространстве, поесть, поспать, попи.... Американцы описали две такие иллюзии, я думаю, есть третья. Первая: на правый глаз подают вертикальные полоски, на левый – горизонтальные. И видящие-как-есть, и простые смертные «видят» трехмерные картинки, которые конструирует их мозг. Вторая: маленький неподвижный объект не воспринимается на подвижном фоне. Третья: иллюзия относительного движения (моя гипотеза: все просветленные всех времен и народов, глядя на небо «видели», как Солнце по нему «движется», а если видели как Земля движется вокруг Солнца и никому об этом не сказали, то они, имхо, не достойны своего просветления  :Smilie:  ). 

Теперь об остановке сердца, как об аргументе в пользу непростого отношения продвинутых практиков к рефлексам. Я сторонник того, что механизм влияния на свое тело и окружающие физобъекты один и тот же (для животных в том числе). Могучей воле йога в каком-то смысле подчиняется все, в том числе и его собственное сердце. Дело не в особом отношении с рефлексами, а в выходе на такой уровень (на нем находятся и животные, согласно некоторым современным экспериментальным данным, но неосознанно, как и обычные люди), на котором человек сознательно может управлять хотя бы некоторыми до этого не зависевшими от его воли процессами.

Теперь о зрачке и ноже. Дело в том, что наличие зрачкового рефлекса означает реакцию ствола мозга, но не его коры (это один из способов проверки жив ли мозг). Для восприятия ножа нужна активность коры головного мозга, зрительного поля. Тут на БФ обсуждался вопрос о процессе восстановления сознания после временной его потери. По-видимому, восстановление зрительного восприятия происходит стадиально. Сначала (это согласуется как с результатами первой четверти ХХ в. самоанализа интроспекционистами акта зрительного восприятия, так и с некоторыми данными по буддийской медитации – сравнивал Г. Хант), она, по-видимому, соответствует до-корковому восприятию, нет глубины (до-размерностное восприятие), нет объектного воприятия, но есть восприятие света. Затем, по-видимому, идет «трубчатое зрение» (черный тоннель в конце которого виден объект), когда поле ограничено центром сетчатки, фокусом зрения. И уже потом – восстановление зрительного поля полностью. Думаю, что только на этой стадии нож может восприняться именно как нож, со всем облаком ассоциаций.

Я не молод и так и не вызубрил новые термины (   :Smilie:  ), поэтому перевести этот процесс на используемый вами язык санскар и т.д. предоставляю вам.

----------


## Zom

> И видящие-как-есть, и простые смертные «видят» трехмерные картинки, которые конструирует их мозг.


А вы учитываете тот момент, что это могут и не быть видящие-как-есть?
Я вот честно сказать едва ли себе представляю, чтобы видящие-как-есть стали бы заниматься такой ерундой, как сотрудничать с американцами в каких-то их мирских экспериментах ))) А вот косящие под "видящих" - очень даже могли бы.

----------


## Kim K

*Zom*, есть одна Сутта http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.olen.html
And how does one look after oneself by looking after others? By patience, by non-harming, by loving kindness, by caring (for others). 
Если реализованный практик видит способ помочь "западникам" через принятие участия в экспериментах, то отчего же он может не принять участие в экспериментах?

*Юрий К.* Мозг, ствол, кора -- то что вы описали, это все по физиологии, но этого нет в Учении Будды. А мой запрос был именно по Дха(р)м(м)е.

*AlexTheGreat*, спасибо за ссылки!

----------


## Zom

> Если реализованный практик видит способ помочь "западникам" через принятие участия в экспериментах, то отчего же он может не принять участие в экспериментах?


Потому что помощь реализованного практика не заключается в подобных вещах. Другими словами - это не ведёт к святой жизни.

----------


## Юрий К.

> А вы учитываете тот момент, что это могут и не быть видящие-как-есть?
> Я вот честно сказать едва ли себе представляю, чтобы видящие-как-есть стали бы заниматься такой ерундой, как сотрудничать с американцами в каких-то их мирских экспериментах ))) А вот косящие под "видящих" - очень даже могли бы.


Причина, по которой монахам, имхо, выгодно, чтобы их исследовали ученые, в том, что это способ институциональной адаптации Дхар(м)мы в _развитых странах Запада_. 

Исследование, на которое я сослался  (76 тибетских моназа с опытом медитации от 5 до 54 года, включая монахов с опытом ретритов 20 лет, с ними исследования проводились в местах их ретритов в Гималаях) принадлежит одному из двух новых научных направлений, появившихся в результате диалога науки с буддизмом. Созерцательной нейронауки (подробнее об этом в теме «Буддизм и наука: наблюдение за процессом»). 

Другое направление – созерцательная клиническая наука, т.е. применение буддийских по происхождению техник медитации в медицине, в том числе и в онкологии. Это и есть одна из форм адаптации Дхар(м)мы _в развитых странах Запада_  в рамках секулярной парадигмы. 

Результаты созерцательной нейронауки, имхо, - это основа применения буддийских по происхождению техник медитации в образовании (начиная со школьного).

Также в рамках секулярной парадигмы.




> Мозг, ствол, кора -- то что вы описали, это все по физиологии, но этого нет в Учении Будды. А мой запрос был именно по Дха(р)м(м)е.


Ствол, кора - это современный язык, который помогает понять ваш пример с ножом и зрачком. Известный мне "маршрут" к Дхарме для этого примера я указал, сославшись на Г.Ханта.

----------


## Sadhak

> А вы учитываете тот момент, что это могут и не быть видящие-как-есть?
> Я вот честно сказать едва ли себе представляю, чтобы видящие-как-есть стали бы заниматься такой ерундой, как сотрудничать с американцами в каких-то их мирских экспериментах ))) А вот косящие под "видящих" - очень даже могли бы.


Я сильно сомневаюсь, что вообще существуют "видящие-как-есть", поскольку видение в любом случае субъективно, т.е. нет настоящей этакой реально-истинной картинки видения. Что мы видим глядя на объект? В каком именно диапазоне света находится именно "то-как-есть"? Само воспринятое зависит в первую очередь от особенностей органа восприятия и органа оценивающего воспринятое. Паук там или дельфин видят совершенно разную картинку. "Видение-как-есть" не означает какую-то монополию на самое правильную и верную картинку, сочетание цветов или смысловую интерпретацию или оценку, а знание отсутствия самосущности. И все, только это. Нет, могут быть конечно сиддхи или способности взглянуть на воспринимаемый объект как-то необычно и изощренно способом недоступным для других, но к истинному смыслу "видения-как-есть" эти аномалии никак не относятся.

----------


## Zom

Так разумеется - под видением как есть я подразумеваю именно медитативное правильное видение ума - т.е. випассану глубокого надмирского уровня. И повторюсь, сильно сомневаюсь что такие люди участвовали в вышеуказанных проектах. Хотя бы потому, что их в принципе найти крайне сложно, даже среди долго-медитирующих. Аджан Джаясаро, кстати, об этом упоминал год назад когда приезжал в Питер. А даже если бы такого и нашли - вероятность, что он стал бы участвовать в каких-то дурацких экспериментах психологов крайне мизерная, я б даже сказал нулевая.

----------


## Юрий К.

Напонмю также, что этот же пожилой монах благословил научные исследования буддийских по происхождению техник медитации и их применение в медицине, в том числе и в онкологии. Что облегчило физические и психологические страдания многимлюдям и указало им путь к Дхарме не минуя заботу о собственном здоровье.

Научные исследования практичности випассаны в повседневной жизни ведутся также в институте, созданном С.Н.Гоенкой.

----------


## Юрий К.

Позволю себе напомнить также, что этот же пожилой монах присутствовал на торжественном открытии центра научных исследований, которым руководит Р. Дэвидсон. Он считает, что диалог науки и буддизма ведет к трем новым научным направлениям. 

Созерцательная нейронаука.

Созерцательная клиническая наукаи

Созерцательное образование.

Это, имхо, три способа институциональной адаптации Дхармы в развитых странах Запада.

Думаю, что такие факты, а также _констатация положительной, а не только отрицательной ("дурацкие исследования"), оценки_ научных исследований, важны на любом подфоруме БФ.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Касательно "видения как есть".
Если говорить о таком видении как обретаемом постепенно, то оно достигается, как понимаю, избавлением от самостного восприятия. Т.е. освобождением от привязанностей/васан, обусловливающих специфику восприятия того или иного человека (о животных тут говорить нелепо). Что, в свою очередь, связанно с практикой сострадания (т.е., как минимум, неосуждения) и бесстрастия.
Бесстрастие же недостижимо без альтруизма... Ибо пока есть алчность/желание выгоды для "себя и своих", о бесстрастии говорить рано.

Иными словами, никакое медитативное правильное видение (что это такое по сути?), по мне, не может обеспечить практикующему чистоту видения.

Отсюда и следует, что прежде всего следует практиковать нравственность.

----------


## Zom

> Если говорить о таком видении как обретаемом постепенно, то оно достигается, как понимаю, избавлением от самостного восприятия. Т.е. освобождением от привязанностей/васан, обусловливающих специфику восприятия того или иного человека (о животных тут говорить нелепо). Что, в свою очередь, связанно с практикой сострадания (т.е., как минимум, неосуждения) и бесстрастия.
> Бесстрастие же недостижимо без альтруизма... Ибо пока есть алчность/желание выгоды для "себя и своих", о бесстрастии говорить рано.


А самостное восприятие за счёт чего достигается? Не альтруизм и бессамостность ведёт к правильному видению, а наоборот - правильное видение ведёт к альтруизму и бессамостности. Вы поменяли причину и следствие -)

А причиной правильного видения является созерцание аниччи - непостоянства - везде и всюду. Когда видна изменчивость, видна страдательность, и, как следствие, приходит понимание, что это не является "подлинно моим".

Классика жанра:




> 1. «Как ты думаешь, Анурадха: форма постоянна или непостоянна?»
> «Непостоянна, Учитель».
> 
> 2. «А то, что непостоянно - то успокаивающе или болезненно?»
> «Болезненно, учитель».
> 
> 3. «И правильно ли относиться к тому, что непостоянно, болезненно, и что подвержено изменениям, таким образом: «Это моё. Это моя душа. Это то, чем я являюсь?»
> «Нет, Учитель».


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Юй Кан

> А самостное восприятие за счёт чего достигается? Не альтруизм и бессамостность ведёт к правильному видению, а наоборот - правильное видение ведёт к альтруизму и бессамостности. Вы поменяли причину и следствие -)
> 
> А причиной правильного видения является созерцание аниччи - непостоянства - везде и всюду. Когда видна изменчивость, видна страдательность, и, как следствие, приходит понимание, что это не является "подлинно моим".


1. Пережитое/увиденное в созерцании -- субъективно: в меру индивидуальных привязанностей. Т.о. "увиденная", якобы, аничча трактуется, чаще всего, вкривь и вкось.

2. Без наработанной битым лбом и смирением нравственности нырять в дхьяны -- попросту опасно. Не зря нравственность, насколько знаю, является основой следования Пути.



> Классика жанра:


3. Давайте не прибегать к доводам класса студенческого "... У рыб шерсти нет, а вот если бы была -- в ней водились бы блохи! Блоха -- бескрылое насекомое отряда кровососущих..." и далее -- по заученному. : )

----------


## Kim K

> Потому что помощь реализованного практика не заключается в подобных вещах. Другими словами - это не ведёт к святой жизни.


 выше все сказано : ) Если конечно проекты Гоенка тут имеют вес

----------


## Kim K

> Ствол, кора - это современный язык, который помогает понять ваш пример с ножом и зрачком. Известный мне "маршрут" к Дхарме для этого примера я указал, сославшись на Г.Ханта.


 да, хорошо : )

----------

